# What's happening to America !!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

> *CALIFORNIA, LARGEST INSANE ASYLUM IN THE ENTIRE WORLD, ...LARGEST *
> 
> *Interesting that the LA Times printed this. Lou Dobbs reported this on CNN and it cost him his job. The only network we would see this on would be FOX. All the others are staying away from it. Whether you are a Democrat or Republican this should be of great interest to you! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope, not reported in LA Times, check snopes.com it is a great site that fact checks these internet rumors!

http://www.snopes.com/politics/immigration/taxes.asp


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I got this from my wife. I will be sure to let her know, lol the funny thing is she always uses snopes, so I will aks her why she didnt check this out !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My plan is to work long enough, to make enough money, to get the hell out of here, while I can. I suggest you do the same. Steve Miller had it right all along!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

I hear ya, just don't know where we'd go, some of my wife's friends bought land in Chile are building a place down there little by little as they get the money.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not an L.A. Times story but if these statistics are even half right it's a very frightening situation we, as a Nation, have placed ourselves in and no matter what, Palosi is still a nut job.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Nut job is being extremely kind!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ya I know..................


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Get Donald in there--- He'll fix'em. LOL.

Ya know folks--- the talk'in heads have been tell'in us theres 12 million illegals in our country for about 15 years now. How many cross the border every year?--- yeah--- right.

awprint:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Hilarious to think people will find it better outside the US. Say goodbye to your guns and hunting most likely. The notion of "im gettin out of this country" for reasons like this is laughable. Ever look at England lately? Central/South America? The US being the greatest country on Earth isn't pretend, it is real. Not some fanciful or romantic idea. Sure LA is a cesspool that smells like taco meat and communism. How bout the rest of the country? I lived near Baltimore for 25 years. That is the true meaning of a craphole. But the entire country can't be judged by our big cities. There is still hope for this country and abandoning ship won't solve any problems. Dig in and FIGHT. The problem is 110% liberal America and their bullshit unrealistic and fiscally impossible ideals. There are the one's causing all of this. Welfare abuse, trillions in debt now, gun control, illegal immigration. We need a President like Gunny Highway will come in and tell those that dont "habla" to kick rocks on their way out because English is officially now our language. Someone who wont bend to the borderline militant gay agenda, or who won't try to destroy my right to self defense.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hell ya,i would vote for Gunny Highway

a true American,with true American beliefs and values


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The vast majority of hispanics here in this country(who got here legally) don't want immigration laws enforced. The Obama administration has tied the hands of the border patrol. The children born here to illegals are now citizens (lets end birthright citizenship) !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hell, I am thinking of denouncing my citizenship then maybe I can get my share of the handouts !!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hell, I am thinking of denouncing my citizenship then maybe I can get my share of the handouts !!!!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> The vast majority of hispanics here in this country(who got here legally) don't want immigration laws enforced. The Obama administration has tied the hands of the border patrol. The children born here to illegals are now citizens (lets end birthright citizenship) !


Good idea. Hell obama and holder have those dead officer's blood on their hands. As long as people, especially minorities continue to get "free" crap paid for by people like us, they will NEVER say a word about their dear leader. Pandering to the welfare class is what is going to continue ruining this country.

We need:

Official Language (English)
Immigration reform or hell a full on HALT
Border Patrol to be cleared hot
FAR less gun laws
Fiscal Responsibility
Strong Military
Deportation of hippies and vegans (kidding but hey I can dream can't I?)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> hell, I am thinking of denouncing my citizenship then maybe I can get my share of the handouts !!!!!!


You should work on your tan Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, when I was younger I was mistaken for my race a lot of times, lol

Indiana jones, here is Arizona we did pass a law that english was to be the language but the big companies and schools just ignore it !!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

As we get closer to the 2016 election year, US citizens must remember that they cannot trust Hillary Clinton to create American jobs. The last time she had a meaningful job, she outsourced it to Monica Lewinsky. ...

And Monica blew it.


----------

